

Skype 4.0 Beta: It’s All About Video - ideas101
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/17/skype-40-beta-its-all-about-video/

======
bprater
Disappointing that it only supports one-on-one video. You're still forced to
find other tools if you need to videoconference with other members of your
team, family, etc.

